# Callaway RAZR Fit Xtreme Driver Review



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Check out my review for the Callaway RAZR Fit Xtreme Review!

Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Review: Callaway RAZR Fit Xtreme Driver

I have this driver and LOVE it. There's a lot of technology that goes into it, so I thought I would write up a review on it.

Let me know what you think. :cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just shows you how some things work for some people and not for others. I had a RAZR Fit with a stiff shaft and couldn't find much feel on the face. I got a regular shaft and didn't feel any better.

Talking to some guys at Callaway Preowned, (I recommend them very highly), the said if I wanted something with a removable head and movable weights, I would never get the same feel other than on the dead center of the face as with a club where the head and shaft were glued together. 

To be fair, I previously had a Diablo Octane, the tour version of that model line and it felt super. Comparing one to the other is chalk to cheese.

They recommended the X-Hot as something where further engineering had developed a better feel. With a generous return policy, I tried it and now, I feel like I have something I can really use well. I have it set up square and hit it dead straight, not to mention pretty high. I'm somewhat inclined to move it to an open face because it reduces loft somewhat and the fade is the best shot to play off the tee 99% of the time where I play most.

Cosmetically, the only big difference between the RAZR Fit and the X-Hot is the lack of weights on the sole of the X-Hot. Moving the shaft does it all.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> Just shows you how some things work for some people and not for others. I had a RAZR Fit with a stiff shaft and couldn't find much feel on the face. I got a regular shaft and didn't feel any better.
> 
> Talking to some guys at Callaway Preowned, (I recommend them very highly), the said if I wanted something with a removable head and movable weights, I would never get the same feel other than on the dead center of the face as with a club where the head and shaft were glued together.
> 
> ...


They recommended the X-Hot? Whaaaat?!? That's crazy.. I've never heard anybody recommending the X-Hot driver, many have said it's the worst driver around. 

I've never swung the X-hot so I can't be a judge myself, that's just what I have heard.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

They didn't say anything about it one way or the other, only that the face in the slightly newer X-Hot was redesigned. It feels a lot better to me than the RAZR Fit.

By the same token, regardless how much alike they look on the outside, there is a lot of difference on the inside of the RAZR irons versus the X-Hot irons. I just traded in my RAZR irons with the Uniflex shafts on some X-Hot irons with a lightweight 85 gram steel shaft.

After the trade in credit comes back, the new X-Hot irons will cost me $54. Granted, I did trade in 4-LW and I'll receive 4-PW, but I'm going to stick my old 2002 Bertha wedges in the bag and see how I feel about things. Maybe later on I'll grab some preowned matching wedges, but there's no hurry.

The other thing is, the new irons will be 1" extra long, made at the factory that way, but with a swingweight maintained starting at D2. When I regrip them with my favorite midsize grips, they will drop to just under D1.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way, those old 2002 Bertha wedges do have square grooves, but I'll be 75 yrs old when the rule change goes into effect for me as nothing but a country club player. Honestly, I won't care then either since I don't even play in club tournaments.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> They didn't say anything about it one way or the other, only that the face in the slightly newer X-Hot was redesigned. It feels a lot better to me than the RAZR Fit.
> 
> By the same token, regardless how much alike they look on the outside, there is a lot of difference on the inside of the RAZR irons versus the X-Hot irons. I just traded in my RAZR irons with the Uniflex shafts on some X-Hot irons with a lightweight 85 gram steel shaft.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice trade. I have Ping I-3 white irons, but love Callaway's woods. I have callaway hybrid, 3-wood and driver. Let me know how those X-Hot irons work for you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I get them , I fully intend to take advantage of your swing analysis feature. To a small extent, they have to do with my new years resolution.

I'm one of millions who will say in 2014, I'm going to lose weight. In my case, it's quickly becoming a health issue, but my deteriorated golf game is my impetus to change my lifestyle. I need to change my shape to change my health. If I change my shape, my golf game will also benefit. I'll be taking lessons as things change, so slightly longer clubs that are more suited for me are just a small step in the equation.

I got this!


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> When I get them , I fully intend to take advantage of your swing analysis feature. To a small extent, they have to do with my new years resolution.
> 
> I'm one of millions who will say in 2014, I'm going to lose weight. In my case, it's quickly becoming a health issue, but my deteriorated golf game is my impetus to change my lifestyle. I need to change my shape to change my health. If I change my shape, my golf game will also benefit. I'll be taking lessons as things change, so slightly longer clubs that are more suited for me are just a small step in the equation.
> 
> I got this!


Think positive, that's the way! Glad to see youre going to put your swing up on our Members Swongs. Ours pros will surely give you a valid reading.


----------

